# Sickipedia jokes



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Most of them are pretty good/funny/clever

do they really make them up themselves

I can never think of a joke good enough to put up there

and I would say I am pretty funny, well I like to make a joke now and then

any tips?

lol


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

tom_smith4592 said:


> lol


That a no then??? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sit in the corner and take a long hard look at yourself


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Take a photo of yourself

EDIT: Too slow


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you heard the one about Raoul Moat...

*yawn


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Wife walks into the bedroom to find her husband standing naked, grinning at himself in front off a full length mirror with a stonking hard-on.

"Look at that" he says "I get a hard on just looking at myself". She replies "yeah, thats cause even your cock thinks your a fanny"


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I love magicians. Who's that guy in America who made those landmarks disappear?

Oh right, yeah, Bin Laden.

THanks Sicki


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

"I bought some steroids, but they have some bad side effects. I've grown an extra penis!"

"Anabolic?"

"No, just a penis."


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

A young catholic boy in confession says "bless me father for I have sinned, I had a [email protected] over my sister"

"That is a disgrace!" says the priest "especially when you have two little gorgeous brothers"

-----------------------------

On the eve of our anniversary my wife and me agreed that whoever woke up first in the morning should wake the other one with oral sex. Come the morning I was up first, so I slowly pulled back the covers....and stuffed my cock in her mouth.

-----------------------------

Paddy walks past a new pub and sees a sign in the window:

"SPECIAL OFFER: Pies 50p, [email protected] 10p"

He can believe his luck! in he goes and sees a stunning blonde barmaid and asks her "are you the one that gives the [email protected]?"

"Yes" she replied.

"Well" he says, "wash yer hands I want a pie"

-----------------------------

Apple have scrapped their plans for a new childens iPod. Apparently iTouch Kids wouldonly appeal to priests

-----------------------------

Ive just started selling DIY bomb making kits which are disguised as prayer mats.

Prophets are going through the roof...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

The only annoying thing is when people try and pass them off as their own with 'original' fan pages on facebook. No you're not clever, you're a derivative little c***


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Hate it when they end up as text messages & you get spammed the same s*%te from numerous people...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

My wife called me a paranoid, ginger, mentally unstable lunatic with a serious issue with steroids.

I almost dropped my sawn off shotgun!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

My mate's a Thalidomide bodybuilder...

He's got an arm like a baby's cock.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I pulled a big fat bird last night and took her back to mine.

I left the T.V on all night and was awoken by the teletubbies theme tune.

She said to me "I can't believe I have been woken by the teletubbies"

I said: "I know, how ironic; 'Time for tubby bye bye.'"


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mr muscle... loves the jobs you hate...

He's Polish then.


----------

